# Thoughts on p232



## cruce (Feb 28, 2009)

When you look at and hold a P232 it just seems SO right to have for a Carry Gun. The ammo now made for the 380 is up there with the 38cal. The ammo made has the knock down power if you place the shot right as you should with any weapon. Would like to know your feelings on the P232. Also if there are any females carring this pistol and why?

A friend once told me it is Not the calibur of the weapon, but, where you place the first shot and this comes with training not how big the gun is.:smt1099


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Generally I believe in shot placement over caliber as well. However, the caveat is to know the strengths and weaknesses of employing ANY tool and choosing the most appropriate tool for the job. One wouldn't choose a jewlers hammer to pound out a dent in a car fender when a ball peen hammer would be a better choice. Keeping that in mind, there is always the "any port in a storm" angle where any hammer will do if it's the only one you have. Being smaller caliber, it's performance would be better at closer ranges than something with a little more "reach". Kowing it's limits as well as your is a good rule REGARDLESS of which firearm you have as well as it's caliber.










Yes I own one and carry it occasionally when lack of size is preferable to my usual P228. In size comparison it is very slightly larger than a Walther PPK, but not significantly IMO. For all intents and purposes the two are virtually the same size. One thing to keep in mind, in recent months the availability of .380 ammo is significantly more scarce than the more common calibers of 9mmm and .45, .357SIG and .40 falling somewhere in between in most geographical regions.

I have a P232 and consider it just as reliable as any other of my SiG's. If it fits your hands and needs, I would not hesitate to recommend getting one.


----------



## cruce (Feb 28, 2009)

*P232*

You have a NICE collection and I like the Grips on all of them.

You are Correct in what you say.


----------



## mikecu (May 22, 2009)

*Sig Sauer P232*

The P232 is a very fine handgun. Great for IWB carry.


----------



## ahenthus (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't have a P232 but I do have a P230 that I love. I was in my local gun shop a few weeks ago and the owner and I compared it with a stainless P232 (mine is blue) and couldn't believe the difference. The P232 was significantly heavier than my P230. Was this the difference in stainless? It doesn't seem like the difference would be noticeable but it was.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Cruce: The only advice I have is to try and rent or borrow one before you buy one. I fell in love with the P232 and bought one in SS, not that the finish would have mattered. The first time I fired it I came home with a very nice bite across the web of my hand.

One of my gun owning rules is "never own a gun that bites."

So I sold it and bought a different weapon. That said, again if you can, try it before you buy it.

I am not in any way saying it is not a good piece, just wasn't a good piece for me.

And if I may add something off topic. I have been carrying an LCP ever since they came out. I am awaiting a holster for my Wilson Combat ADP (9mm), as soon as it arrives I will retire the little LCP as my EDC.


----------

